# Exhaust Valve Solution - TTS & RS



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

https://www.active-sound.eu/en/audi/audi-tt/audi-tt-8s

So after owning our 8S RS for less than a week, I've decided to purchase this product to fix the frustrating Exhaust Valve Logic!

Unsure if other owners have found similarly that the Valve has a mind of its own, thought various Drive Select Settings, regardless of Exhaust Button selected "Sport" or not, it reverts to a default "Standard" often... Additionally when decelerating the valves appear to close in the mid-range, opening up around 3k rpm and below...

All very frustrating, and following suit of bizarre logic from the MK2 TTRS... However with an even better Sport Exhaust option on these cars, and little chance I'll be considering after market, I want this valve situation sorting out! So the part is ordered and will be fitted next week, so hoping to report back on the success 

Not particularly cheap, and annoying that I even have to consider this on an Audi RS, but they seem hell bent on not producing a car with a binary Exhaust Valve option, unlike Porsche who make it very simple, "OPEN" or "CLOSED" anytime!!!

The wiring loom that these guys supply basically turns the button into a Binary OPEN/CLOSED function, and prevents the car opening and closing the valve when its unwanted. Happy days! Check out their video on the linked page above...

Ive just emailed these guys at Cete Automotive, and they are highly responsive and helpful, really pleased, item was dispatched this morning within 15 minutes of me ordering, should be here in a few days


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

There's also this item that does the same thing but without integrating with the standard exhaust button. It's a bit cheaper.

http://asr-component.de/home/66-klappen ... e2-8s.html


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

brittan said:


> There's also this item that does the same thing but without integrating with the standard exhaust button. It's a bit cheaper.
> 
> http://asr-component.de/home/66-klappen ... e2-8s.html


Ah I hadnt found that one, but certainly happy to pay a few quid more for full integration and essentially OEM system that will basically behave as it should have, in a far more simplistic way.

I feel ive just added £400 to the cost of the sports exhaust, but at least we can hear it 100% now 

Next step, Stage 2, New Down Pipe and see how that changes the exhaust note (Subtly hopefully)... Just waiting for APR to get their S**t together, if they dont itll be MRC I think!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I devised my own solution for independent operation of the exhaust flap on my MK2 RS. I'll have to get the thinking cap on for how to do it on the Mk3.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

brittan said:


> I devised my own solution for independent operation of the exhaust flap on my MK2 RS. I'll have to get the thinking cap on for how to do it on the Mk3.


Rubber Band round the valve to keep it open... You dont own an RS to have it quiet :lol: :wink:


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

My Q3 is the same - wish I could have that flap open all the time.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

DPG said:


> My Q3 is the same - wish I could have that flap open all the time.


Q3 - strange name for the wife... :lol:

....... Sorry couldnt help myself!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

TondyRSuzuka said:


> Rubber Band round the valve to keep it open... You dont own an RS to have it quiet :lol: :wink:


It was a little more advanced than that. :lol:



TondyRSuzuka said:


> Unsure if other owners have found similarly that the Valve has a mind of its own, thought various Drive Select Settings, regardless of Exhaust Button selected "Sport" or not, it reverts to a default "Standard" often... Additionally when decelerating the valves appear to close in the mid-range, opening up around 3k rpm and below...


I've found exactly the same, hence considering those of the shelf devices to have simple open/shut control while wondering if I can achieve a similar effect for under £50.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

brittan said:


> TondyRSuzuka said:
> 
> 
> > Unsure if other owners have found similarly that the Valve has a mind of its own, thought various Drive Select Settings, regardless of Exhaust Button selected "Sport" or not, it reverts to a default "Standard" often... Additionally when decelerating the valves appear to close in the mid-range, opening up around 3k rpm and below...
> ...


Yeah £50 fix would be nice, but ultimately youll be fighting the cars electronic logic, which is why ive decided to just get a pre-made system that does what I want... More time to focus on work to earn that money back, than have a half cocked solution :/

I spoke with MRC yesterday, still awaiting a response from Doug, but the chap I spoke to seemed to think it was unlikely they would do anything to alter the Exhaust Valve logic and touch Drive Select settings... Frankly I dont want people messing with software that deep if its not their bread and butter! Must say, Im terrified that the Virtual Cockpit and associated software could be easily stuffed up if you mess to deep into software settings!


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Very interested in this. Looking forward to feedback as its something i'd want to do on my RS as well.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

TondyRSuzuka said:


> . . . . . , than have a half cocked solution :/


Really? I'd better keep that to myself then; at least until it's developed enough to rank as fully cocked.


----------



## Mr TTS (Dec 23, 2017)

Just code it so it stays open....

Cost free solution, as said you don't by an RS to have a quiet car.

People kept telling me it couldn't be done but it took me 30 secs to work it out.


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

Fairly sure this can be done for free via coding it? Multiple members of the forum here have done it on their TTS/TTRS


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Mr TTS said:


> Just code it so it stays open....
> 
> Cost free solution, as said you don't by an RS to have a quiet car.
> 
> People kept telling me it couldn't be done but it took me 30 secs to work it out.


But is this just coding it to be open permanently? Or to improve the functionality of the valve?

Happy to explore this option if it improves the behaviour of the valve through drive select functions...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

TondyRSuzuka said:


> Mr TTS said:
> 
> 
> > Just code it so it stays open....
> ...


All of the coding I've ever seen for VAG cars just keeps the exhaust flaps open it doesn't enhance the behaviour at all.


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

can you share the specific coding?



Mr TTS said:


> Just code it so it stays open....
> 
> Cost free solution, as said you don't by an RS to have a quiet car.
> 
> People kept telling me it couldn't be done but it took me 30 secs to work it out.


----------



## Alex_S (Sep 4, 2011)

brittan said:


> TondyRSuzuka said:
> 
> 
> > Rubber Band round the valve to keep it open... You dont own an RS to have it quiet :lol: :wink:
> ...


Have you also noticed that the exhaust is also louder in Comfort mode with the exhaust in sport? Strangely in dynamic its a lot quieter. 
When decellerating and the valves close mid-range, this appears to be more apparent since I had the software update which removed the overun pops and crackles.


----------



## Mr TTS (Dec 23, 2017)

The coding just keeps it open all the time. The same as removing the vacuum tube on the mk2s.

Don't have a step by step for doing it but you basically just put it in dynamic and rev it a bit, check the valve is open and shut the car down.

Then open up vcds as somewhere there is an option ticked that tells the car is has a sports/active/valved (something like this) exhaust installed. You just untick it and now the valve will not actuate.


----------



## 2Y2Y (11 mo ago)

Glenc said:


> Fairly sure this can be done for free via coding it? Multiple members of the forum here have done it on their TTS/TTRS


It cant, iv been digging to find out how to do it on vcds but from what i can see there is no long coding for the Mk3 TTRS // RS3


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

me neither, looks the only coding that works, is the one for TT/TTS 
considering to buy the ASR cb2, not cheap for a couple of transistor and cables, but controls the valves via drive select and/or button, and also deactivates start&stop permanently...


----------



## danielvolt (Jul 11, 2020)

Solution for TT/TTS/TTRS boys is tuning. You can define in your XDF (or in WinOLS) every exhaust flap on the car (even the manifold ones ofc hehe) and define where at what rpm you want to open or stay open at all times. I'm currently self tuned/tuned by russelroadracing UK on open source flasher VW_Tools running hybrid turbo and i have set custom values for the exhaust flap for more sound while driving down low.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

if I have to flash my ECU, it won't be just to modify how the valves open….


----------



## danielvolt (Jul 11, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> if I have to flash my ECU, it won't be just to modify how the valves open….


careful with the wrist pin, specially on cylinder 4 lol


----------



## 2Y2Y (11 mo ago)

kevin#34 said:


> me neither, looks the only coding that works, is the one for TT/TTS
> considering to buy the ASR cb2, not cheap for a couple of transistor and cables, but controls the valves via drive select and/or button, and also deactivates start&stop permanently...


true, and i aint a fan of the the active control due to cost, wonder when the coding will be open to us via vcds


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

not sure it will be possible to vary the valves behaviour via VCDS, it looks the activation pattern is written in the ECU


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

danielvolt said:


> careful with the wrist pin, specially on cylinder 4 lol


what do you mean exactly?


----------



## danielvolt (Jul 11, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> what do you mean exactly?


Most engine failures get swept under the rug by tuners or just fans, DAZA's (and above) tend to certainly fail and they are not indestructible as everyone says.

Because of design (and stage 1/2+, really depends on torque figures) they tend to suffer from oil starvation when accelerating hard. The DQ500 is so violent compared to the DQ250 that g-forces on the car will most likely (i hope not) break the piston pin. Thats why everyone suggest going a different oil pan method or like hank from Iroz says overfill it a little bit with oil so that you don't starve the engine. DAZA's are awesome, and almost indestructible on Stage 1-2 if it doesn't suffer from lots of oil starvation so tune that baby!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

honestly speaking, I have never heard about such a problem of oil starvation in the DAZA/DNWA engines, however I won't go over stage 2, and neither will abuse it, so finger crossed!
as a side note, I think that overfilling an engine is never a good idea...


----------



## danielvolt (Jul 11, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> honestly speaking, I have never heard about such a problem of oil starvation in the DAZA/DNWA engines, however I won't go over stage 2, and neither will abuse it, so finger crossed!
> as a side note, I think that overfilling an engine is never a good idea...








2.5 TFSI DAZA engine failure with TTE700 turbo upgrade - Pictures and analysis


Most engine failures get swept under the rug as tuners do not want the engine failure reflecting poorly on them (even if it was not their fault) and owners are often embarrassed to say their engine failed. Well, this is part of the game and the only way to learn is to discuss it...



www.boostaddict.com





Overfilling slightly does nothing but ensure you that under acceleration your car will stay together instead of throwing a piston out of the right side, i do it on my TT for over a year now


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

interesting report, however the engine was heavily tuned (TTE 700) and the root cause of failure -according to author- was a piston pin retainer breakage, so in my opinion there is no big relation with an eventual oil starvation (this would affect journal bearings, primarily)


----------

